# converters/php53-iconv: something broken?



## cbrace (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all,

While running ports-mgmt/portupgrade, I encountered a problem with a dependency, namely converters/php53-iconv, which won't install:

```
$ sudo make reinstall
===>  Staging for php53-iconv-5.3.28_1
===>   php53-iconv-5.3.28_1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   php53-iconv-5.3.28_1 depends on shared library: libiconv.so.3 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
install: /usr/ports/converters/php53-iconv/work/php-5.3.28/ext/iconv/modules/iconv.so: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 71

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/php53-iconv.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/converters/php53-iconv.
```
I tried deinstalling and reinstalling it, downgrading it, installing the package version, but nothing seems to work, and now www/joomla25 is broken on my site. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## nanotek (Feb 1, 2014)

Something is broken. See here and here.


----------

